# Blasc 3 hängt sich immer wieder auf



## Paymakalir (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
nach langer Zeit habe ich wieder mit WOW angefangen und auch wieder Blasc installiert. 
Ich habe auch gleich die alte Version runter geschmissen und Blasc 3 von der Seite installiert.
Wenn ich nun jedoch das Programm starte und auf den Reiter Plugins klicke kommt der Ladebildschirm (grüner Kreis) und nach kurzer Zeit (geschätzte 5-10 sek.)
bewegt sich der Kreis nicht mehr. Das Programm reagiert nicht mehr und muss beendet werden. 
Hierbei erhalte ich von Windows dann folgende Fehlermeldung:



Beschreibung:
  Aufgrund eines Problems kann dieses Programm nicht mehr mit Windows kommunizieren.

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:	AppHangB1
  Anwendungsname:	Program.Blasc3.exe
  Anwendungsversion:	1.0.0.2
  Anwendungszeitstempel:	506266d4
  Absturzsignatur:	5b6f
  Absturztyp:	256
  Betriebsystemversion:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 1:	5b6f0c9ed7173235675c2d5077cc5c2b
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 2:	cde2
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 3:	cde244a7180425eb45d9b249217847ef
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 4:	5b6f
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 5:	5b6f0c9ed7173235675c2d5077cc5c2b
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 6:	cde2
  Zusätzliche Absturzsignatur 7:	cde244a7180425eb45d9b249217847ef


Ich hätte auch chinesische Zeichen verwenden können, die hätten mir genauso viel gesagt, aber vielleicht hilft es ja hier jemanden, der dann evtl. mir helfen kann.


----------

